# Family fishing spots



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

:help: I have 4 children well 7 if you count my 3 out of state daughters....we all love fishing and it keeps hubby happy. But is there any good spots where we can stand shore line. One thing we have yet to do is get a boat. We have gone to Croton and Wabisis(around the cornor) but what else is there we are getting tired of the same ol thing. Also, it needs to be kid safe and friendly. The ages of my children range from 6 yrs to 15 yrs. Thank you for your future input


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Try Millenium Park in GR.


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

While fishing the Detroit river I noticed several parks taking shape. The one I noticed today was at the foot of the Bell Isle Bridge. The just landscaped with some trees. I dont' think the park is brand new but they keep making upgrades. there was nobody there all day today and the fishing from shore is very possible.
Stoney Creek is another fun spot along with Holly Rec. At Stoney Creek and Holly there are beaches and other activieis for when someone gets bored.
The important thing is to get out there together!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I would stay away from anything south of 8 mile on the detroit river as the safty factor could cause unnessasary problems.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

We don't live anywhere near that area...we live on the west side of the state around grand rapids


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Try Millenium Park in GR.


isn't that where alot of children have died? I have no idea about that place but I might have second thoughts about going there


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Holland state park any night.. alot of fish and safe.. have a cook out catch some fish. If you are headed this way let me know and i can see if i can get a day off work.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Chrissy said:


> isn't that where a lot of children have died? I have no idea about that place but I might have second thoughts about going there


what you are thinking about is the swimming area. People forget that its a body of water and usually were not paying attention to their kids. There is a HUGE walkway around there away from the swimming area that has spots for fishing. You can also fish on edge behind the picnic area.
My cousin and took our kids there since it opened and never had a problem. Of course we kept a watchful eye on all 4 boys.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info wyldkat....i'll have to check it out when we go.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I am not sure but the Grand River is ok if you want to do catch and release. Several different spots for that at boat launches and parks. you said Croton but how about Hardy Pond by the county park.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

been there MGV my kids loved it they went swimming while the other was happy fishing....and not to busy either all the times we went there...thank you


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I figured you had been there since you mentioned Croton. I know this basically all the same water. I'm still thinking of other good shore fishin but your farther north than my local area of GR so knowledge is lacking for that area.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

we live in belding if that helps at all (actually grattan twp)


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

i hate when i dont look who is signed on..sorry for confussion


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Chrissy,

Don't know if they still rent boats but they use to rent boats on Angle Lake.
It's just south on Harvard Road off of M57 going towards Greenville.

Probably within 15-20 minutes of you.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Ash said:


> Holland state park any night.. alot of fish and safe.. have a cook out catch some fish. If you are headed this way let me know and i can see if i can get a day off work.


hey dave, where abouts in Holland? right of there off the pier or do you know something i don't? let me know i was thinking about taking my kids there sometime soon


----------

